# Weber Summit Grill with Smoker box



## crankin (Jul 4, 2008)

I just got one of the Weber Summit series grills that has the smoker box. I am having issues using it - despite soaking the wood chips, one of two things happens: either the chips catch fire or they do not smolder at all. I just cannot get the right heat. Does anyone have experience with this grill? It has a separate burner directly under the box. Usually I try to start the smoker burner on about medium-high while the rest of the grill heats up (about 15 minutes) and then when I put food on, turn the smoker burner to low. But a lot of times, I check on the food a few minutes later to find the chips burning. I've also tried just turning the smoker burner off once the food goes on, but then I don't get much smoke. Any advice?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 4, 2008)

Crankin....I am not familiar with your grill or it's operation...Have you tried following Weber's directions strictly to the letter to see how it works?? Just because you don't see giant plumes of smoke (which you don't want to see) doesn't mean your food is not being flavored...


----------



## Caslon (Jul 5, 2008)

You can try wrapping the wood chunks in aluminum foil and poking holes in it.
This will keep direct flame from burning them up too fast.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2008)

Have you contacted Weber?  I have found their customer service to be very good.


----------

